# Bathtub's



## VAviaCo

"We have a blue one and a pink one." Nice


----------



## MAULEMALL

VAviaCo said:


> Is that porcelain over steel?


Yes


----------



## MAULEMALL

VAviaCo said:


> "We have a blue one and a pink one." Nice


:laughing:

They are donations and apparently thats what the hill folk are donating...

I have built a rapport with my local restore and they call me when they get what I can use...

I just brought home a case of Lightolier Lycaster,, well here is the pics

these are for damp area application and I got both cases for $25.00

heres an online page for the fixtures...
http://www.frostelectric.com/index....25&ds=mfr&process=search&qdx=0&ID=,LIGHTOLIER

I don't have any problem holding on to them because I will use them and I will make 10 times the money back


----------



## calmod

*bathtubs*

I put an americast in my old house. it was cool for the ten years I lived there. Now its only cast iron. No porcelain covered steel tubs for me


----------



## calmod

*bathtubs*

I put an americast in my old house. it was cool for the ten years I lived there. Now its only cast iron. No porcelain covered steel tubs for me


----------



## MAULEMALL

:whistlingMust have been impressed to say it twice:whistling


----------



## calmod

*sorry*

sorry


----------

